# Introducing... Finn!



## Finnatic (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all! This is my baby Finn! Isn't he cute?!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's adorable. Have his toes always been like that? It seems that his nails are too long and his toes are not laying properly. Very cute baby though!


----------



## Finnatic (Dec 30, 2008)

I have only had him since Sunday, and I have been confused about his feet, but besides that he is a happy and healthy baby. What should I do about his feet?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's adorable!

I'd take him to the Vet and get him checked out, his nails look like they're so long that he can't keep his toes straight, which will result in his toes staying like that if you don't get his toenails fixed.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

He's beautiful i hope his feet are ok, i noticed them right away. Be careful with his nails you'll have to trim them a little at a time so they don't bleed i don't remember if there is a posting on trimming nails on here but i have found a few good references on the net. Good luck and congrats on Finn!!!
Mikey


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is very cute  I would take him to get his feet checked out at an avian vet as well.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

he is adorable!! ty for sharing the pics and i hope you sort out his feet without too much trouble


----------



## Finnatic (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your advice! I will ask the local vet about HOW to clip his nails!

He says to say hello too!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

AW! Yes he is absolutely ADORABLE! :3 AHH so cute. He has such a smiley face.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Finn is a beauty! How old? I know you said baby but I still call my 5 year old birds babies.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful baby! <3


----------



## Finnatic (Dec 30, 2008)

Finn is seven weeks old or thereabouts, so he still is a little baby. He acts like a baby too, eg: sleeping on my shoulder.

Thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## Finnatic (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought I would give everyone an update on how young Finn is going, he is a very fast learner as he now imitates the phone ringing and can also sing (to an extent) 'Pop Goes the Weasel' very cute.

He has a lovely little set up in his cage with lots of bottle brush perches.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

He's beautiful, and lucky to be with a new owner who cares about his feet. He does have a very smiley face!

They love bottle brush, I give that and banskia to my boys, along with eucalyptus perches. They love shredding the leaves in particular.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

he is gorgeous and i see a white nail out of all those dark ones - looks like he's pearl split to pied


----------



## Finnatic (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is another photo of him from around the same time. Very cute. The picture is a bit blurry...


----------



## bylderchic (Feb 24, 2009)

Finn is definitely a cutie.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

he's such a cutie.better hope i never go to australia he mite go missing.lol just kidding.i love it when my baby imitates the phone


----------

